# Reihenfolge der zu startenden Daemonen anzeigen lassen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich anzeigen zu lassen, was in welcher Reihenfolge gestartet wird, bzw. gestartet wurde?

"rc-update -s " gibt ja leider die Ausgabe nur in alphabetischer Reinenfolge aus.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmmm... /var/log/irgendwas vll?

Mal in die /etc/rc.conf nachschaun. Bin grad leider nicht an Gentoo, sorry.

----------

## Finswimmer

app-benchmarks/bootchart könnte das Richtige für dich sein.

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> app-benchmarks/bootchart könnte das Richtige für dich sein.

 

Ist das nicht: "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen?" -Ich möchte doch eigenlich nur wissen in welcher Reihenfolge das gestartet wird, um zu prüfen, ob meine "depends" stimmen.

----------

## mv

Die Reihenfolge ist nicht eindeutig: Sie kann sich bei jedem Bootvorgang ändern und erst recht, wenn Du rc_parallel=YES benutzt. Also kann es auch kein Tool geben, das die Reihenfolge vorher anzeigt...

Um zu sehen, in welcher Reihenfolge die Skripte tatsächlich gestartet wurden, lass Dir doch den Inhalt von /lib/rc/init.d/started nach Datum sortiert anzeigen (falls Du noch das alte baselayout-1 statt openrc benutzen solltest, heißt das Directory möglicherweise anders...)

----------

## 3PO

1000 Thx @ mv,

genau das hatte ich gesucht.   :Wink: 

"ls -1rt /lib/rc/init.d/started" brachte die Lösung.

----------

